# Friday 13th.



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Managed a limit of keepers.Bite was diffently slower than a couple days ago.Lot of cut offs from sharks and kings.Back inside in time to watch the Blues!:thumbup:


----------



## catchenbeatsfishen (Nov 25, 2007)

Went out with my son and had a similar day. Caught 4 keeper snaps and a nice Spanish and made it back in to see the Blues fly.
Every bite was on light tackle up in the water.


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, I didn't even realize the date until this thread. Had a pretty bad experiencece 13 years ago on a similar date, but at least this one ended with me learning a lot about hubs and bearings, not legal issues. We had a big day planned, but never made it to the water. I guess I should stop claiming 13 as a lucky number.


----------

